# Most Hated Baby Names



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Is your kid's name on the list?

DS's name is not, but I found this list interesting.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Nope, not on the list. I agree with a lot (but not all!) of it.









How do you pronounce Nevaeh? Maybe something like Nuh-VAY?


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Neveah is pronounced Neh-VAY-ah.

I think the only names I particularly dislike on that list are Gertrude and Bertha.

Tristan would be great if I didn't associate it with "tristis."


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

NOpe, not on the list. I was kind of surprised of some of the names on the list. Others not so much.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyllya*
> 
> I think Neveah is pronounced Neh-VAY-ah.
> 
> ...


That is how I've always heard it pronounced too.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I saw that posted on twitter the other day.

And I knew before I opened it, my middle DS's name would be on it. Just so happens it's the #1 hated boy name.

We still love it; no regrets, it's definitely fits him.

The funny thing about these names being the most hated is that they are also some of the most popular if you look at social security's list. Obviously that rubs people the wrong way and makes the names uber trendy.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope and I wouldn't use any of them either. However, my most hated names aren't on that list. They should be in the top stops though hahaha


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Huh...weird. I love some of those names, and a LOT of kids I know have those names.

For instance, I know a McKenna, Kaitlyn, Jayden, Aiden, and Hunter. And I really like most of those names!


----------



## MovnMama (Jul 3, 2009)

Such a funny list to make! I knew DS's name would not there, but I found it particularly interesting as a teacher. I've encountered many of the "pop" names, with multiples in some classes. How many Cody's can there possibly be? (At least 3 in one class, btw). I've also had a student "Destiny" - and the name did fit her. I've also had two Hunters in the past two years, and they are really different from each other, but both all about "pushing the limits." Brayden - yep. Kaitlyn - yep. Mackenzie - yep.

I've been told that being a teacher makes naming your own kids really difficult. Especially if you have a name you love, but then along comes a student who trashes the name for you. Or a student that is so great, you don't want to use the name for fear of setting yourself up to expect kid will be just like them (subconsciously, of course).

Such a weird business, this naming of children!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Heh. I considered Hunter (a family name) and Tristan for this baby. Have no issues with Michael, either (well, other than an obnoxious boy I used to know... but that's not the name's fault!).


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I hhhhhhaaaaaatttteee the name Aiden. Not really the same itself...but the over-use of it. I have never seen a named used MORE than Aiden. Lots of different spellings of it too...and it just gets really really confusing when everyone has the same kids name. I don't care for Jayden, Caden, etc either because it's pretty much the same name with a different beginning sound and they are also overused.

My own family has really overused Michael as well as Joseph.

I also don't care of Destiny, Chastity, Crystal, etc....I associate those with strippers or very trashy women (but that's from personal experience, I realize).

Neither of my kid's names have made any lists for popularity OR dislike: Dani and Oscar.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

I was surprised about Michael and Tristan being on the list. I mean, OK, maybe not someone's cup of tea, but most hated? Seems odd . . .

I did have to agree with a lot of other names, though. (with no disrespect meant to those on this board who have used those names). There are just so many " . .. den" names around + "fake" last names masquerading as first names, that it's tiring. I also really dislike made up spellings. Don't try to be unique with spelling your kid's name! It just makes life harder for your child!


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't hate any of those names in themselves, but I agree that most of them are overused or have negative connotations.

I can't work out what's wrong with Tristan.







As far as I can tell it's not massively overused, spelled weirdly or considered trashy. Does anyone else get it?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Not on the list, but when I was pregnant with my first, DH and I decided it was our business, and ours only, what we would name him or her. So when relatives asked what baby names we had planned, to avoid opinions, I always said "Aldolf Vigfus, unless it is a boy."

And then I emailed a list like that one, with awful names, to my immediate family, saying these were our choices. Evil, I know.







Everyone got my sense of humor, except my sister, who was very upset by the mail and called me crying....

I highly recommend it, it stopped everyone from asking. And then they were so grateful when we named our son; though they probably would have been grateful with almost any name. No one even asked when I was pregnant the second time around.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have on on the list. Jackson. aka Jack. He was named after my grandfather and greatgrand father and great great grandmother (maiden name). Hated or not we would have stilled used it. I can think of many more unsuitable names that on than on that list.

OH well.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it's worth pointing out that many on those list are also the most popular and therefore most loved names.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Neither of mine are on that list, but there a few there that I considered.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, one. Kaden, though we spell it Kadin. Oh well. I still don't regret it.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a Jackson. It's a family name for us.

Huh, wouldn't have thought it could be one of the most hated!

I think of it as traditional not trendy.....strange.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I've never understood "Nevaeh". One, I think it's kind of trashy. Two, spelling a word backwards kind of implies that it's the opposite, and why would you want to name your child the opposite of Heaven?


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Our 3rd childs name isn't on the list (Evelyn), but almost everyone we meet has no problem telling us it's a strange choice.

Now that she's here, most of the comments have stopped, but when I was pregnant it was bad.

Honestly, I dont' get how someone can be that rude!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla*
> 
> Our 3rd childs name isn't on the list (Evelyn), but almost everyone we meet has no problem telling us it's a strange choice.
> 
> ...


I have an Evelyn too.  We didn't tell anyone our choice before she was born, except for the grandparents, and IIRC, they didn't really have anything negative to say about it, but they weren't gushing over it either. We do get a lot of "That's a name you don't hear very often" but it definitely is becoming more popular (which I'm not thrilled about, but I understand, obviously!). I think it's a lovely, classic name and we call her Evie, pronounced Eevie.

I don't get the rudeness either. Both grandmothers said they didn't like our son's name while I was pregnant with him. That was pretty harsh, but it didn't change our decision, and I still love his name and think it suits him perfectly!


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

One gal in my family named her kids Jayden, Brayden and Cayden. Her cousin named her son Dayden. It annoys me. It's too difficult at a family get together to address the child you need to speak to, because they all answer whenever they here the last part of their name.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Michael. I can see how people would think its boring, it is honestly not my favorite whatsoever. My oldest two kids named him. They started talking about their brother Michael before I even knew I was pregnant. DD was 2 at the time and she would always ask for "My Michael" and it stuck. I really love how it came to be









We don't tell people what we are naming the baby or even what we are thinking about because it seems like people take it as a request to tell you every possible negative thing they can think of about the name! I really really hate when people ask me what we are naming our kids. I don't want to lie and say I don't know, but I also hate saying "we aren't telling" because it makes me think of this


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

My sons name is on the list. So is my husbands.

Considering it was the #1 baby name for four years ...I cant imagine why its so hated. Overuse maybe?


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I've never understood "Nevaeh". One, I think it's kind of trashy. Two, spelling a word backwards kind of implies that it's the opposite, and why would you want to name your child the opposite of Heaven?


I agree, it is awful.
And the Mac thing for little girls drives me nutty. Mac means "son of".
The rhyming Ayden thing is way overdone too.
I agree with the list!


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, we had so many -den's in school that it made my head spin







I mean...could parents really not get a clue, when 50 other kids in the class had a -den/din/dan with wierd variations in spelling? The Mac- and Madison thing for girls also really bugged me because it was just trendy, and the names themselves aren't that lyrical sounding or nice. Every second girl I met was Madison/Mikayla (+variations) - it now seems so dated, like the Tiffany's and the Jennifer's and the Heather's of the 80's. May I also add Cody to the list? Calling a grown man Cody (this was a big 80s/90s name as well) just doesn't seem right...but I'm anal about names and do the Senator/News Anchor test...'Senator Cody X' just....no.

FWIW I like Neveah because it's almost unheard of where I live, so it's refreshing not to hear the above ^


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I agree with everything on that list except Gertrude and Bertha. Yes, they're not very attractive names. But the thing is, those are not names currently being used. They are considered ugly and old (the way Hazel and Mabel once were) and I don't know anyone who ever even considered them. Braden and Mackenzie, on the other hand, are unfortunately very much still with us.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im not going to critize a parents naming of thier child however like the PP I did the 'name test' as well. DR XZY, ATTY XZY, MR XYZ, I even looked at how the initials would seems tailored onto shirt sleeves etc. My sons name can have 3 different names come out of it, the formal name, the short name and the playful name (I guess). kinda like, michael, mike and mikey. So when he grows up and get a career he can totally choose how he wants to be called. He also has a long middle name that can again be formal or short and he could use that as well.

But sometimes those wierd wonky names are the ones that catch the job recruiters attention, the name that sticks with someone, etc.

If I have another child and that child is a girl, I will be picking a solid traditional name. (sadly I think my baby days are over unless mr right comes along in a hurry)


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I like some of those names. (I like McKenna... I'd even pick that if I had to pick a name)

"Bently", and "Bertha" I had to agree on those.

Some names are overdone, or sound too much alike.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> A Mac means "son of".


I never knew that!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> I never knew that!


Yeah, it's Irish. (And Scottish too) That's why so many Irish surnames start with Mac. I always thought the whole McKenna, Makenzie name thing for girls came out of the American tradition of calling their kids the mom's maiden name... But it does sound very strange to me, especially as a girl's name since my association with it is masculine. FWIW the female equivalent is Nic. So a boy would be X MacLiam (son of Liam) and his sister would be Y NicLiam (daughter of Liam).


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutumnAir*
> 
> FWIW the female equivalent is Nic. So a boy would be X MacLiam (son of Liam) and his sister would be Y NicLiam (daughter of Liam).


Hmm.. I actually like that better anyway.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MovnMama*
> 
> Such a funny list to make! I knew DS's name would not there, but I found it particularly interesting as a teacher. I've encountered many of the "pop" names, with multiples in some classes. How many Cody's can there possibly be? (At least 3 in one class, btw). I've also had a student "Destiny" - and the name did fit her. I've also had two Hunters in the past two years, and they are really different from each other, but both all about "pushing the limits." Brayden - yep. Kaitlyn - yep. Mackenzie - yep.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my dh is a teacher. I loved the name Liam. But he couldn't get out of his head the little kindergartner who wet his pants all through the year, I guess he just rubbed him the wrong way.

I don't think most of those names are bad and I like some of them. I know children with some of those names and they fit them quite well. Interesting list.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

You know, a great rule is to never criticize any name. My parents have a great story about a couple they went out to dinner with, and conversation turned to names they didn't like. The couple first trashed Lloyd (my grandfather's name), then when they learned it was my mother's father's name, they went on to Agnes (my mother's mother's name). Then they went on to Elmer (my father's dad's name). Not surprisingly, this couple didn't become good friends of my parents! But my parents always used this story to point out that it's probably a bad idea to say anything other than "Oh how cute" about anyone's name. (OK, but I will confess that we did not name our son after any of the male relatives in the last 2 generations. The choices were: Wilhelm, Aloysious, Ralph, Lloyd, Elmer, Lyle. I can't imagine saddling a modern child with any of those names.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla*
> 
> Our 3rd childs name isn't on the list (Evelyn), but almost everyone we meet has no problem telling us it's a strange choice.
> 
> ...


Really? I have a cousin by that name and think it's classic and pretty. It will grow well.

I know that my mom has trouble with some of the names from the 1920s and 1930s that are coming back (Hazel) because they are very class based for her (my mom is an unrepentant snob!). Hazel was the 'hired girl's' name. (No matter that my mother's family didnt' have 2 pennies to rub together and raised 11 kids in a 3 bedroom house with one bathroom... Hazel and Bertha are still "low class"







)


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

This site hasn't been updated in forever, but it's a laugh riot and huge time sucker, especially if you are critical of baby names!

http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

My DS's name is not on the list, but half of his 1st grade class is LOL

Rhianna


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> This site hasn't been updated in forever, but it's a laugh riot and huge time sucker, especially if you are critical of baby names!
> 
> http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html


See? Now, I think it's very funny.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I almost named my sextuplet boys Ayden, Brayden, Caden, Drayden, Hayden and Tristan after their birth order. (baby a, baby b, baby c, etc.) But Caden is such a popular name I decided against it.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Individual names don't bother me too much, although of course there are some I don't personally care for. But I don't like rhyming names, or names that all start with the same letter, or are all flower names or something -- having a "theme" for your kids' names bugs me for some reason.

ETA: Oops, just read the most recent post -- sorry mumm!


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

None of the 5 are on the list. We tried to choose names that were not trendy, but not so unusual that the kids didn't blend in. We also wanted names that would grow with the kids - we also used the "What would this name look like on a business card?" test.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

None of mine are on the list! But I'm not surprised to see that so many very popular names are also "hated". But unless a name is something truly rude or terrible, I don't understand why anyone cares what name someone else chooses for their kid.

My kids' names are very unusual, but not "weird" or "unpronounceable" -- but I have had the funniest reactions to my new baby's name, several people have looked surprised and asked, "is that really her name?!" I can't be shocked or hurt by their reactions, after all, it is a unique name!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

"Destiny (people dislike names that confer a virtue onto a child, Wattenberg said -- and many associated this name with exotic dancers)"

I think this is interesting because I don't think destiny confers a virtue, and the names that do, like Patience, Honesty, Charity were not on the list.

I always disliked the name Crystal as a child, but my sister always wanted to be named Crystal and thought it was great.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempsMama*
> 
> One gal in my family named her kids Jayden, Brayden and Cayden. Her cousin named her son Dayden. It annoys me. It's too difficult at a family get together to address the child you need to speak to, because they all answer whenever they here the last part of their name.


Really!?! That just seems soooo weird.

My boys names were not on there, but their names are very unusual, so I am not surprised.

I knew even before I opened the thread that nevaeh would be on the list.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't even know dayden was a name. Honestly, it sounds like a name someone would make up to make fun of all the aiden names hehe. sorry to anyone here who actually named their kid dayden.


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KempsMama*
> 
> One gal in my family named her kids Jayden, Brayden and Cayden. Her cousin named her son Dayden. It annoys me. It's too difficult at a family get together to address the child you need to speak to, because they all answer whenever they here the last part of their name.


That is CRAZY! I can't believe all three pretty much have identical names. Why oh why would you do that?


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

My mom's best friend named her kids: Sean Michael, Seana Michelle and Shane Matthew. You never knew who was actually the one getting yelled at.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a Hayden and I love the name! My mom had an uncle Hayden so it is not a new name (mom is 77). I've loved the name ever since I watched Coach way back when (Yes, I'm old. I'm sure some of you never even heard of that show.) I do know one other Hayden, my friend's nephew, but that's it. There is a Jayden in the neighborhood and an Aiden at church. It must not be very popular around here.


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Tristan and have gotten more compliments on his name than the other 3 (whose names are not on the list, 2 of which don't even make the top 800 on the SS site). He is 15 years old now so we thought of it long before it became trendy. It's actually a very old name, one of the Knights of the Round Table, so I have heard. His biggest gripe is that his name is now becoming a girl's name. There is even a Bratz doll with the name and he is not pleased.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigeresse*
> 
> I have a Tristan and have gotten more compliments on his name than the other 3 (whose names are not on the list, 2 of which don't even make the top 800 on the SS site). He is 15 years old now so we thought of it long before it became trendy. It's actually a very old name, one of the Knights of the Round Table, so I have heard. His biggest gripe is that his name is now becoming a girl's name. There is even a Bratz doll with the name and he is not pleased.


I think many of the -den/din/dyn names are unisex now.


----------



## Lamashtu (Aug 8, 2010)

I think Tristan is a wonderful name for a BOY but unfortunately, a few new moms around here have co-opted it for their daughters. I guess they figure it rhymes with Kristan, so why not? lol

The same thing has happened to other boys names such as Kiran and Sasha but I suppose if someone can have a daughter named Ryan (true story), they can have a dainty, pretty little girl named after Tristan!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DariusMom*
> 
> I was surprised about Michael and Tristan being on the list. I mean, OK, maybe not someone's cup of tea, but most hated? Seems odd . . .


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

A lot of those names I don't care for and don't like the whole Ayden, Jayden and so on type names they are just way to popular. Hunter I do like. Michael to me is and always will be one of those classic names..lol

Tristen I think is a cute unisex name.

But we are trying to come up with a girls name and I can't find anything I really like. I want it fit with DD's name in that its an older uncommon name. And some of the older names I like have suddenly become popular that I don't want to use them either..lol So I am really hoping we have a boy because we have that name and would be just so much easier..lol DD was easy because we knew no matter what we were using the name..lol

I also think its important to think ahead of what it would look like when they are older. We hear about so many parents who don't do that and have names leaving a person going what were they thinking.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla*
> 
> Our 3rd childs name isn't on the list (Evelyn), but almost everyone we meet has no problem telling us it's a strange choice.
> 
> ...


Evelyn has really gained a lot of favor in recent years. I think most people are coming around to finding it cute. During pregnancy, people seem less reserved in giving their opinions probably because they feel they may still influence your choice, and that this isn't actually a real person's name yet.

I have an Eve and was aware that it was considered a "strange" choice to some. Lots of people thought it wasn't fitting for a little girl, but they didn't have my feeling and connections to the name. Now that she's a real person (ha), most people think she seems like an Eve and they enjoy seeing it on a little girl... it's refreshing. Although I get misunderstood often! One time a guy I'd just met asked her name. When I told him, he said, "HEAVE? That's different..." Um, yeah. It's not heave. That would certainly be interesting.

Yeah, people can be pretty rude. Even if I hate someone's choice for their child's name (unborn or not), I can't say anything to them unless we are really close, and even then I try to be much more delicate with my opinion.

Anyway, in pregnancy, I tend to not tell people the names at all.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

I have an Aidan. When we were picking names almost 11 years ago we had originally picked Austin because it was a family name. Then one of the Austin Powers movies came out and everyone was making jokes about the name. plus Austin was a pretty popular name so we went with Aidan because we liked it and didn't know anyone else with that name. Pretty much everyone we knew questioned the name, asked where we had come up with it, etc....about 4 years later it was the most popular boys name, go figure







. I still like it, it fits him and he has never had another Aidan in his class. One year there was another Aidan on his baseball team, but there was also 2 Wyatt's.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


That drives me nuts, too. Plus the -son suffix on girls for the same reason. And the "ayden" sounds, I also totally agree. I pretty much agree with these lists. But like another poster said, funnily enough, the most hated names are also the most loved names.

In response to the Nevaeh thing, I think they aren't going for "opposite" so much as "speaking in code". Like if you could do Heaven in pig Latin or something.  It's like when people use Semaj instead of James. Maybe a better idea would have been to make a new name out of the letters in Heaven, like Vehena (ummm, hmm.) or something.

I find it amusing when there are Navaeh's or Neveah's, etc. Either they missed the point of the name, just overheard it somewhere, or can't spell.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I grew up with three girls named Tristan. I think so much is regional.


----------



## Lamashtu (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agatha_Ann*
> 
> I grew up with three girls named Tristan. I think so much is regional.


Yikes! Please tell me they don't have brothers named Isolde?


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lamashtu*
> 
> Yikes! Please tell me they don't have brothers named Isolde?


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lamashtu*
> 
> Yikes! Please tell me they don't have brothers named Isolde?


----------



## treehuggingmama (May 13, 2010)

DD's name is Brooklyn (which I had some regret over), but thankfully hers isn't on there.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> I think it's worth pointing out that many on those list are also the most popular and therefore most loved names.


Interesting point!

I was very surprised to see Michael on the most hated boy's name. I can't imagine what fault there is to find in the name Michael.


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

i do not like the name aubrey, at all and i'm not the only one.


----------



## mama2landon (Oct 13, 2007)

Possibly they just liked the sound of it, but didn't care about the silly "heaven spelled backwards" thing. I don't think I'd ever use it for a name if I had a girl, but I do think it sounds kind of pretty. At least, the way I imagine it pronounced, since I don't know any personally. Maybe it isn't pronounced the way I think it is, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> I find it amusing when there are Navaeh's or Neveah's, etc. Either they missed the point of the name, just overheard it somewhere, or can't spell.


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

I've always loved the name Aiden, because it's Celtic and means "little fire" ... but I blame it's popularity on Sex and the City, and didn't want to name my son something so popular. I think that is the issue with most names on the list, they're all very popular. As someone who grew up with an extremely rare name (my name's Marcelle, I've only met two other women with my name- and can I tell you, that commercial that's currently on all the time, "Hey Marcel!!" is so weird to hear!), I don't want my kid to have a super popular name - but also not a really weird "out there" name to ensure it's unique (like Merlin, which is what my DH wanted us to name DS). That's just me though! My favorite girls name is also way too popular 

My nephew is named Kaden, and my sister in law now regrets her choice, hehe ...

ETA: We have a neighbor who's granddaughter is named Heaven (spelt forwards, hehe), and now that she's in High School there is some concern that a name like that may open her to sexual mockery, as in "Hey, I'd like to get into Heaven *wink wink*" ... ugh.


----------



## beccamama31 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have always loved the name Tristan and plan on using it if my baby is a boy... What's there not to like about it??

Have to agree about the 'den' names though,, around where I live it seems like there are so many Aiden's.. I never even

heard the name before a couple of years ago. My son's name is Adrian and I much prefer it to Aiden...

Also must say Im not crazy about the Mac names for girls,, they just seem so trendy and un-girl like...If I have another girl I'm giving her

a pretty traditional name, Tara.. My dd is named Rowan and while we love it and it suits her,, we'd thought we'd go more girly this time around 

Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindberg99*
> 
> I have a Hayden and I love the name! My mom had an uncle Hayden so it is not a new name (mom is 77). I've loved the name ever since I watched Coach way back when (Yes, I'm old. I'm sure some of you never even heard of that show.) I do know one other Hayden, my friend's nephew, but that's it. There is a Jayden in the neighborhood and an Aiden at church. It must not be very popular around here.


I love the name Hayden. We already have a Hayden in our family though, so I can't use it. Oh, and I remember Coach. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeckedyPeg*
> 
> I've always loved the name Aiden, because it's Celtic and means "little fire" ... but I blame it's popularity on Sex and the City, and didn't want to name my son something so popular. I think that is the issue with most names on the list, they're all very popular. As someone who grew up with an extremely rare name (my name's Marcelle, I've only met two other women with my name- and can I tell you, that commercial that's currently on all the time, "Hey Marcel!!" is so weird to hear!), I don't want my kid to have a super popular name - but also not a really weird "out there" name to ensure it's unique (like Merlin, which is what my DH wanted us to name DS). That's just me though! My favorite girls name is also way too popular
> 
> ...


Aiden is one of my favorite names too. But I won't use it because of it's huge popularity. As someone who has an extremely popular name (Sarah), I wouldn't do that to my child. Although, I don't think Aiden is as popular as Sarah. Growing up my best friend was named Sarah. And as an adult two of my good friends are named Sarah. Not to mention the countless Sarahs I know casually. It seems like there were at least 1 or 2 other Sarahs in each of my classes in school.


----------



## lovelylisa (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought Neveah was interesting for like 15 seconds when I first heard it like 12 years ago. Now it annoys me. I have a "code" of rules that I like in names, and that breaks every one of them 

I do like Neve, which I found out was how you pronounce Niamh (and not Nai eema) about 30 seconds ago.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Evelyn is originally a boy's name as well. I like the mixing up of the genders for names, but picked old fashioned girls names for dd. I do prefer the classic names but dd's school class (born 2000-2003) is very diverse: Jupiter, Sage, Valentina, Stella, Meyette, Hunter, Orion, Isaiah, Hailey, Atticus, Mila, Thalia, Avery, Simon, Luna, Meadow, Velo, etc. None of the Jennifers and Heathers that are the mamas I know. My brother, sister and I all have names that were in the top 10 the year we were born, but are not super common now anyway. I say pick a name you like! I did think about the sound of the first name with the last name and various nicknames that could be used. I would not tell anyone my name choices if I had another baby; no one liked our choice when I told them. And some were picking a nickname I really didn't like, so I had to give my nickname preference as well, since her long name was so hard to say and spell


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I have an Evelyn too.  We didn't tell anyone our choice before she was born, except for the grandparents, and IIRC, they didn't really have anything negative to say about it, but they weren't gushing over it either. We do get a lot of "That's a name you don't hear very often" but it definitely is becoming more popular (which I'm not thrilled about, but I understand, obviously!). I think it's a lovely, classic name and we call her Evie, pronounced Eevie.
> 
> I don't get the rudeness either. Both grandmothers said they didn't like our son's name while I was pregnant with him. That was pretty harsh, but it didn't change our decision, and I still love his name and think it suits him perfectly!


Evelyn was one of our girl names with my first pregnancy. It was my great-grandmother's name, and I love it. But we had a boy and named him Calvin after my husband's grandfather. When I told her the name, my grandmother said, "Well, I don't love it." She refused to put his name on the baby sampler that she was making for him until after he was born and his birth certificate was issued. She was hoping that we would change our minds. Now I'm pregnant with a girl, but we aren't naming her Evelyn. I still think it's one of the most beautiful names ever, but it just doesn't click this time. We decided to go with Julia. So we will have Calvin Thomas and Julia Ruth. Obviously, we are very traditional namers. I'm not a big fan of most of the names on the list. I'm just not a very trendy person.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bignerpie*
> 
> Evelyn was one of our girl names with my first pregnancy. It was my great-grandmother's name, and I love it. But we had a boy and named him Calvin after my husband's grandfather. When I told her the name, my grandmother said, "Well, I don't love it." She refused to put his name on the baby sampler that she was making for him until after he was born and his birth certificate was issued. She was hoping that we would change our minds. Now I'm pregnant with a girl, but we aren't naming her Evelyn. I still think it's one of the most beautiful names ever, but it just doesn't click this time. We decided to go with Julia. So we will have Calvin Thomas and Julia Ruth. Obviously, we are very traditional namers. I'm not a big fan of most of the names on the list. I'm just not a very trendy person.


Mine is Evelyn Julia.


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I forgot the best part! No one was particularly fond of the other girl names we were considering, so instead of telling the family that we decided on Julia, we're telling them all that we're naming her Ke$ha.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

My brain always reads Nevaeh as Nev-AH, like a snotty old Southern woman saying "never." Or Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. As in, "Well Ah nev -ah!"


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

A friend of mine named her kids Kimberly and Jennifer (they are littles), which in the sea of "unusual" or "original" or "not too popular" names they tend to be the most unique of the group (at least for their age cohort).


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
> 
> A friend of mine named her kids Kimberly and Jennifer (they are littles), which in the sea of "unusual" or "original" or "not too popular" names they tend to be the most unique of the group (at least for their age cohort).


That's really funny! I don't think there are Jennifers or Kimberlys in either of my DD's classes! I remember in middle school, we had to do the name variation for a bunch of kids in the same class: Jen, Jennifer, Jenny, Jen G., Jen. S., etc. lols


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I like Gertrude and Bertha.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyncyn*
> 
> I do prefer the classic names but dd's school class (born 2000-2003) is very diverse: Jupiter, Sage, Valentina, Stella, Meyette, Hunter, Orion, Isaiah, Hailey, Atticus, Mila, Thalia, Avery, Simon, Luna, Meadow, Velo, etc. None of the Jennifers and Heathers that are the mamas I know.


When I read this, I said to myself, "I'll bet she lives in Portland."







Then I saw your location.

I also live in Portland, and my son's name is Sage, which I thought was fairly uncommon for a boy until I moved here.

I'm sure most my extended family doesn't approve of our name choice, but I like it. And they haven't been openly critical (we named him after he was born), so they can think whatever they want. Most of my nieces and nephews and cousins' kids either have very common names (like Matthew) or trendy names (Adalyn, Aidan, Jayden, etc.), which I would never pick, so we're even.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

*


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viriditas*
> 
> When I read this, I said to myself, "I'll bet she lives in Portland."
> 
> ...


It's interesting how name trends vary by region. Here, in the South we have lots of last names as first names (which I really like). At the school I teach at we have, Griggs, Graves, Parks, Hudson, Lincoln, Riley, Graham, Beckett, Walker, Collier, and lots more!


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascadian*
> 
> I live in a highly Asian immigrant area, and due to colonialism, all of the first generation Chinese kids have names that likely weren't popular in North America for hundreds of years...and some really interesting variations as well! A friend of mine said that sometimes the nuns in the schools in Hong Kong would give the kids their English names...made sense!
> 
> ...


Yep, I've noticed this too. Growing up I had friends called Betty, Nancy, Priscilla, Queenie and Titus. They're all quite nice-sounding names, but definitely not fashionable at the time they were given.

I've thought about it a bit because now I'm an immigrant, and have to name my kids with no sense of what connotations names have. DH has laughed pretty hard at some of my suggestions. I'll think something sounds nice, then he'll tell me it's the equivalent of calling my child Mildred or Fanny.









Incidentally, the names Selma, Telma and Karen are really trendy here. Go figure!


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

Honestly, I could not agree more with the list except for Michael. It's a classic, timeless name. I could be biased though as it was my father's middle name and my fourth child's middle name. I never hear it as a first name for kids anymore though.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lamashtu*
> 
> I think Tristan is a wonderful name for a BOY but unfortunately, a few new moms around here have co-opted it for their daughters. I guess they figure it rhymes with Kristan, so why not? lol
> 
> The same thing has happened to other boys names such as Kiran and Sasha but I suppose if someone can have a daughter named Ryan (true story), they can have a dainty, pretty little girl named after Tristan!


Kiran spelled this way IS a legitimate name for both males and females in India. Spelled this way it is sanskrit for "ray of light" Kieran is a completely different name that is traditionally male and of Irish Gaelic origin meaning "black". 2 completely different names that just happen to have the same (or very similar) pronunciation.

As far as the article, I find it rude. As I do many of the attitudes on here. If someone choses to name their child something because they like/love the name it really doesn't matter whether anyone else hates it or not. I am sure if any of your children's names had been included on the list you would have been up in arms about that instead of agreeing with the authors view of "horrible" names.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Personally, I love using names traditionally meant for one sex on the other. I happen to think Elliot is BEAUTIFUL on a girl. I love it on a boy too, but I really prefer it on a girl. Besides, all the nicknames are El, Ellie... seems more like a 'girl' name to me.

but then, I hate labeling anything 'boy' or 'girl' except genitals. Using names for just one sex is no different to me than using certain colors for just one sex.

I also have a female friend named Alex. It isn't short for anything. I love it on her. It fits her perfectly. It would be unfortunate to give her another name that isn't as much 'her' as Alex is just because she doesn't have a penis.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viriditas*
> 
> When I read this, I said to myself, "I'll bet she lives in Portland."
> 
> ...


Haha, another Portlander here, and I thought exactly the same thing. Hi PDX mamas!


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

My two most hated made the list - Nevaeh and Bentley! I am SO glad my sister is having a girl because Bentley was her #1 boy name.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bignerpie*
> 
> I forgot the best part! No one was particularly fond of the other girl names we were considering, so instead of telling the family that we decided on Julia, we're telling them all that we're naming her Ke$ha.










that's great!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with pretty much everything on the list.

I did like the name Aiden BEFORE everyone started using it! A family friend had the name a loooong time ago, but now I don't like it, too overused.

My ds's middle name is Camden-Vase. Camden has a lot of meaning for me though which is why I used it, it doesn't seem to be as used as some of the other 'rhymes with aiden' names, and it was used before Aiden became popular. Plus its just a middle name and its hyphenated with a very unusual name (which ds chose himself and was legally added at age 3).

I REALLY HATE the name "Hunter". A 'hunter' is someone who goes around killing animals, why would anyone want to name their infant that? And what happens if they grow up to be a vegetarian??? I'm not a fan of names that give kids a profession. (a lot of 'er' names on boys)


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Aiden is heavily saturated with yummy thoughts of the SATC character...so as common as it is, I still have happy thoughts about it.

My personal beef is the modern abuse of the letter 'y', and correlated letterism against the vowels 'e', 'a' and 'i'.


----------



## emilysometimes (Apr 18, 2008)

My take on names, especially for girls: would it sound good on a stripper or on a Secretary of State?


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to agree with the list, for the most part, although I don't 'hate' any of them. That's a pretty strong term.

However, my only requirement for this baby if it's a boy is that his name is not two syllables, ending in an 'n.' Faaaaaar too many of those in this neighbourhood.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emilysometimes*
> 
> My take on names, especially for girls: would it sound good on a stripper or on a Secretary of State?


So true. I really believe that people live up to their names because they will be treated according to the image the name conjures for others. I used to have a baby name book that listed people's first impression of each name. It was really neat, and very accurate. I wish I could remember the name of it, I'd love to have it again.

ETA: I finally found the book! I've been looking for this thing for years!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I used to have a baby name book that listed people's first impression of each name.


My mother's "Best Baby Name Book Ever" does that, but only for a few names (maybe 20 girl, 20 boy?). I remember Sarah, which is my name... apparently it has connotations of "sensuous and selfish".  OK then!

Quote:


> I REALLY HATE the name "Hunter". A 'hunter' is someone who goes around killing animals, why would anyone want to name their infant that?


Well, I considered it for a boy because it's a family name, I like the way it sounds and looks, and I don't think that "going around killing animals" for food and/or clothing is inherently evil. Also, technically, one can hunt things that aren't animals... treasure hunting, for instance. A hunter is someone who seeks something, not just "a person who shoots Bambi's mother". There are also literary connotations - Hunter S Thompson, for instance. Or Eirlys Hunter.

As for names based on occupations, there are more than you might think - Bailey, Mason, Carter, Chandler, Clark, Dean, Marshall, Travis... As long as the name is recognisable as a name (ie. not Charteredaccountant Smith), I don't think there's much risk of sensible people expecting the child to grow up and follow that profession. I had an occupation-derived last name (which is also often used as a first name - no, not Hunter) and nobody made a fuss about it.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenaniah*
> 
> Kiran spelled this way IS a legitimate name for both males and females in India. Spelled this way it is sanskrit for "ray of light" Kieran is a completely different name that is traditionally male and of Irish Gaelic origin meaning "black". 2 completely different names that just happen to have the same (or very similar) pronunciation.
> 
> As far as the article, I find it rude. As I do many of the attitudes on here. If someone choses to name their child something because they like/love the name it really doesn't matter whether anyone else hates it or not. I am sure if any of your children's names had been included on the list you would have been up in arms about that instead of agreeing with the authors view of "horrible" names.


I think that's true only if having opinions and making judgments are rude. Of course, openly saying some of these things when they aren't asked for or welcomed would be a bad idea. I think typically this is a touchy subject that is bound to offend someone, and you're right-- if any of our names were on there (some of us did have this, btw), we may not appreciate it so much.

I don't think this topic was started as a means to be rude, but just to openly discuss our likes and dislikes. I know that I personally meant no offense.


----------



## lovelylisa (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> I think that's true only if having opinions and making judgments are rude. Of course, openly saying some of these things when they aren't asked for or welcomed would be a bad idea. I think typically this is a touchy subject that is bound to offend someone, and you're right-- if any of our names were on there (some of us did have this, btw), we may not appreciate it so much.


Well said!

If my name were on the list I'd probably be shocked at how awful the authors taste was and then forget all about it Clearly they don't share my same, impeccable taste









I tend to try and avoid stripper names and lead towards the old fashioned, grandma-ish names, but that;s just me  My friends think I'm totally boring. I just like everyone to be able to spell our names.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lamashtu*
> 
> I think Tristan is a wonderful name for a BOY but unfortunately, a few new moms around here have co-opted it for their daughters. I guess they figure it rhymes with Kristan, so why not? lol
> 
> The same thing has happened to other boys names such as Kiran and Sasha but I suppose if someone can have a daughter named Ryan (true story), they can have a dainty, pretty little girl named after Tristan!


I know THREE little girls named Ryan! In general, though, I'm pretty much in favor of gender-neutral naming.

"Sasha" spelled as you have it is traditionally both male and female--the Russian nickname for Alexandra or Alexander. I associate that spelling more closely with girls, though, and "Sascha" with boys.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emilysometimes*
> 
> My take on names, especially for girls: would it sound good on a stripper or on a Secretary of State?


But do you think Hilary Clinton's parents did that? I bet Hilary was kind of an unusual name in the 1940's. And I could easily imagine a stripper choosing the name Hilary.

In 50 years, Nevaeh might be seen as an old fashioned, respectable name.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

Personally not a fan of "boy" names being used for girls - though it might be my own baggage at naming 3 boys. Each time I was pregnant, I had soooo many girls names I liked and it seems like there were so many less boy names to pick from and each pregnancy that felt a bit more true because so many boy names have sort of morphed to girls names....I swear I could name 10 girls...there are just sooo many lovely unique but "real name" options for girls compared with boys that I am not sure the boys list has them to spare  However, I realize I might just feel that way because I used up my first choices for boys.

Teaching does have a huge impact - at one point I had a class that included...Hailey, Hayley, Harley, Bailey, Kayla, and Kailey and it resulted in me not considering ANY of those names because that group of kids sort of morphed into one girl in my head.

None of our names are on there though I really like Michael - I find it classic rather than boring and I know a little Michael who wears it well


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

Also, whether somebody likes a name might depend on the accent in the area where they live. I grew up in Chicago and had an Aunt named Paula - she said she hated how it sounds with a Chicago accent though it might have been lovely in the south. OTH my SIL has a major twang and named her son Tristan and it sounds awful when SHE says it though I have no problem with the actual name, kwim?


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Well, I considered it for a boy because it's a family name, I like the way it sounds and looks, and I don't think that "going around killing animals" for food and/or clothing is inherently evil. Also, technically, one can hunt things that aren't animals... treasure hunting, for instance. A hunter is someone who seeks something, not just "a person who shoots Bambi's mother". There are also literary connotations - Hunter S Thompson, for instance. Or Eirlys Hunter.


We are vegetarians, so killing animals for food/clothes isn't a good thing for our family and I really don't like to hear about it. Also, a lot of hunters kill animals just for sport, not because they actually need the meat/skin (I know some people eat it, but lots don't)

I know 'hunter' can refer to other forms of hunting, but when you hear it, the first thing you think isn't burried treasure, its hunting as in killing things, the sport of hunting etc.

Family names and book names are something I like, but that still wouldn't lead me to choose a name that had a negative meaning associated to it, I'd just choose a different family member or a different book.


----------



## les_oiseau (Apr 9, 2010)

My kids names aren't on there but I have a friend who named her little girl Hunter and I think it's beautiful. I also know a few Addisons and I really like that name for a girl


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> We are vegetarians, so killing animals for food/clothes isn't a good thing for our family and I really don't like to hear about it. Also, a lot of hunters kill animals just for sport, not because they actually need the meat/skin (I know some people eat it, but lots don't)
> 
> I know 'hunter' can refer to other forms of hunting, but when you hear it, the first thing you think isn't burried treasure, its hunting as in killing things, the sport of hunting etc.
> 
> Family names and book names are something I like, but that still wouldn't lead me to choose a name that had a negative meaning associated to it, I'd just choose a different family member or a different book.


Sure, but your question was "Why would anyone want to name their child that?". I'm just giving you my reasons. Your family may think hunting is evil, but surely it's not too hard to grasp the fact that other people don't think of it as a "negative meaning"?

If the question was rhetorical, then by all means disregard.


----------

